# Gift Ideas



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok guys my dad's bday is coming up and I am struggling with what to get the guy that has everything. He has his optics, hunting clothes,, boots, packs. What are some outside of the box ideas you guys have? He is turning 61. 
Thanks fellas


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

What budget do you have in mind?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

If he is into hunting and you guys have done lots of trips etc you could look for a cool hunting type plaque and make a cool collage of pictures of hunts over the years. If he has a ton of gear that might be something he would really enjoy.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Or something like this. These are cool as heck. Laser etched picture on wood frame. If it doesnt pull up google "etsy laser wood engraved hunting photo"


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Aznative said:


> Or something like this. These are cool as heck. Laser etched picture on wood frame. If it doesnt pull up google "etsy laser wood engraved hunting photo"


I second this idea. Great one, Aznative!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Aznative said:


> Or something like this. These are cool as heck. Laser etched picture on wood frame. If it doesnt pull up google "etsy laser wood engraved hunting photo"


 I'll agree on this one too. I believe he has a pretty good picture of a nice bull.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

A knife, tie him some flies, reload him some bullets, cabelas gift card.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Take him camping to the first place you remember just you and him going camping.

While there, present him with a hand written letter of what that first trip and all those that followed means to you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> O... I am struggling with what to get the guy that has everything. He has his optics, hunting clothes,, boots, packs. What are some outside of the box ideas you guys have?


If he already has all of that stuff, then a gift card to Cabela's / Sportsman's is not a good choice.

What other hobbies does he have? Yardwork / gardening? Home improvement? Reading? Biking?

You said to think outside the box -- so my suggestion is to avoid that area where he already "has everything".

Get him tickets to a Shakespeare play.
By him a Bojan Bogdanovich jersey.
Get him a new floor jack / jack stands.
By him a carwash pass.
A punchpass to the golf course.
Netflix subscripton.
yard troll.
giftcard for a new tattoo (instead of the laser engraved piece of wood).
Take the picture of his favorite fishing / hunting spot to Walgreens and get a giant 3-panel canvas print.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the few things I ever gave my dad that he still uses to this day, over 20 years now (and even sent me a picture using it 4 days ago), is a simple chain hoist that we attached to his garage ceiling. It allows him to load and unload heavy things into his truck by himself, easily and safely. He'd load something into / out of truck, even pull the lawnmower up to change a tire etc etc.

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-chain-hoist-631.html

Honestly though, as parents get older... they enjoy you taking the time to be with them more than any physical items. Maybe put together a touching composite video of your shared hunting adventures?

-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

One thing I have done for others in the past is buy him a pheasant hunt trip. I am not saying that you have to go far. There are plenty of bird clubs close by. Buy him as many birds as you want with your budget. Plus the best thing is you can tag along with him. If you are close to Northern Utah, Bear River Bottom Pheasant Club is a great place.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dogging the laser etched wood photo but mentioning tattoo or canvas bob ross picture?? Wow lol. Sorry had to laugh at that one. But I like the pheasant hunt ideas and the spending some time with him. Good ideas there too!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

​


bowgy said:


> Take him camping to the first place you remember just you and him going camping.
> 
> While there, present him with a hand written letter of what that first trip and all those that followed means to you.


I tried to 'like' this comment 100 times, but it kept 'unliking' it! 

Great idea!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Aznative said:


> Dogging the laser etched wood photo but mentioning tattoo or canvas bob ross picture?? Wow lol. Sorry had to laugh at that one.


He said



Raptorman said:


> What are some outside of the box ideas you guys have?


He hasn't come back and replied to any ideas either. Drive by.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.timjohnsongallery.com/timmy-grips

Is he a fisherman? If so, these are cool. My wife did one for me for Father's Day a couple years ago and I absolutely love it. She bought a certificate for it to be done and I was able to pick the rod and design. It was a great gift idea for me. She knocked it out of the park.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Put him in for the Desert Bighorn Sportsman’s draw. 😉

Give experiences, not stuff. Something you can do together to build memories while he is still around. Something like the pheasant hunt previously mentioned shouldn’t break the bank and will be memorable.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry guys, headed out of town and am just now following back up. 

Those are all some great ideas. He love hunting and camping with the family. He still says the best gift he ever got was the book I made him on shutterfly that wrapped up a good couple of years with some good elk tags. 

I I will looked at that etched photo as well as the Pheasant hunt. All the ideas are great though, thanks for the input. I agree on the experience thoughts. He is turning 61, so hopefully he isn't going anywhere soon, but we can take the time we have for granted.


----------



## petercasts (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought my parents a hunt trip a few months ago. But now of course everything has been canceled, now I think what I can buy them for the anniversary instead of a trip. So hard now to celebrate holidays far from your family. I can't even come to my parents, or to organize party. It is good that now many stores work online, so, I can choose a gift and make delivery to their home. I'm thinking of buying my father a hunting knife. Or buy new hiking outfits for both of them. My sister advised me maybe to give him gift baskets filled with different stuff like chocolates or bottles of their favorite wine from https://www.jetgiftbaskets.com/ But this idea seems to me not as good. I wish that the situation with the virus would stop soon and I could go with visit to my parents.


----------

